# Drag mat



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm planning to renovate my lawn this summer and I remember reading various articles about Homemade Drag mats, could you please post some links that would help me out thank you


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A small section of chain link fence, a couple pieces of lumber and some rope are all you need. Look on CL or FB for used fence, sometimes people give it away. I've also seen it curbside waiting for pickup.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Not to threadjack, but I'm also planning a leveling renovation (at least the first round, on a smaller portion of my lawn). I remember reading a couple of threads that had very detailed, comprehensive plans/directions on other peoples leveling projects, and I can't seem to find them despite numerous searches. Can anyone point me in the direction of a cool season leveling thread that goes over things like timing, type of sand, methods, etc.?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Johnl445 said:


> I'm planning to renovate my lawn this summer and I remember reading various articles about Homemade Drag mats, could you please post some links that would help me out thank you


I brought this one it's okay, but one that doesn't move with the ground would be ideal.
Yard Tuff YTF-33HPDM Drag Mat, 3 x 3' https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014SY8B5E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fGYqEbVGQE4YD


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check Pete1313 journal from his 2018 renovation. He had a nice drag mat.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Last fall I used a free pallet (heavy duty type) and pulled it behind my Zero turn. It worked really well especially for the price.


----------



## jestersdead13 (Feb 3, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Last fall I used a free pallet (heavy duty type) and pulled it behind my Zero turn. It worked really well especially for the price.


I need to level my lawn...badly...have a 20 HP cub cadet and have a pallet from our house expansion last year...did you have to add extra weight and should I be worried of the turf catching on the pallet and being dug up from high spots? At this point if a pallet with a chain works, I'm saving my back and money buying a golf leveler. my only other issue is that I have flower beds and plenty of curves...probably going to have to just use a landscape rake in those areas.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

I built this one, which is not that different from the pallet that @Vtx531 used. The notches on the back are where I was able to put cinder blocks to add weight. It worked well, I didn't have a tractor and just drug it around my yard and it worked well. Was a lot of work, but it worked well.

I didn't have any issues with it pulling up existing turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Build a couple of those and call a local crossfit gym to do a drag mat competition in your yard. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Heres the one i got, wee bit too heavy but works damn well.


----------



## jestersdead13 (Feb 3, 2020)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> I built this one, which is not that different from the pallet that @Vtx531 used. The notches on the back are where I was able to put cinder blocks to add weight. It worked well, I didn't have a tractor and just drug it around my yard and it worked well. Was a lot of work, but it worked well.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with it pulling up existing turf.


oh man I will probably do this...have tons of 2 x4 left from the build. Whats the width of that? 32"? Also what burb are you in? I'm in East Plymouth.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@jestersdead13, sent you a pm as you can just take mine since I am pretty close to you.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

g-man said:


> Build a couple of those and call a local crossfit gym to do a drag competition in your yard. :lol: :lol:


Be careful how you phrase that when you call.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

jestersdead13 said:


> Vtx531 said:
> 
> 
> > Last fall I used a free pallet (heavy duty type) and pulled it behind my Zero turn. It worked really well especially for the price.
> ...


The one I used definitely doesn't need any weight! It is heavy - I tried pulling it around manually. My legs were on fire and I was completely beat and out of breath after a few passes. Also, you need a little bit of speed for it to work correctly and break apart the cores. (I did this after aerating). I was afraid it would be too heavy for my mower to pull but it worked good.

It does tear up a little bit of grass but but only if it is wet. Then the dirt will clump instead of breaking apart and stick to the bottom of the wood slats. If everything is dry, it works great, and the whole point is to take down the high spots so I'm not sure that would be a bad thing.

I never used a 2x4 drag but I would think lumber with a square edge would work better. 2x4 have rounded profile. If I was making one then I would use 1x4 slats with square edges or else rip 1/2" or so off the 2x4s to get a square edge at least on the front sides.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

I did a full level with 15 tons of sand last year. I made two drags out of things I (pretty much) already had. The first was the 'solid drag' made from my ramp that I use for the back of my truck. The 'mat' was four rubber Home Depot mats zip-tied together with a 2x4 on the end for weight. Both worked great!

Here's the vid I did with instructions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-29HmYCRY8&t=12s


----------

